# Some questions about vomit



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

So I had my first puker tonight. I'm aware that's actually quite lucky, since I've worked the drunk shift for over a year now. Still, it's disgusting. It got on the front seat and all over the floor on the passenger side. Ended my night early to0 (around midnight, when I usually work until around 3 AM). Then the passenger got out of the car, and stood in the middle of the street, continuing to vomit, before telling me to end the ride and stumbling over to the sidewalk a few blocks away from our destination.

So I just had a few questions on the protocol, and I figured I'd ask actual Uber drivers instead of Uber, since I'm likely to get more than a copy/paste answer from you guys.

1. What are the things I need to make sure to do in order to get reimbursed? I already took a few pictures of it, and I'll take more when the sun comes up (unfortunately, there's no 24-hour mobile detailing that I could find with a quick google search).

2. I have no intention of cleaning this up myself, so should I just choose my favorite detailing service and send Uber the receipt, along with the pictures and as many relevant details as I can think of? If that detailing service is $120, are they going to raise any issues? How are the people at the car wash going to feel about cleaning up the vomit? Will heartfelt apologies and a really good tip cover any objections?

3. Assuming I do everything right, when can I expect to be reimbursed? Unfortunately, I really live pretty hand to mouth, and this incident is coming right at the same time my rent and phone bill are due. It's gonna be REALLY tight to get everything paid after dropping a bunch of cash on a detailing service. Can I expect payment as soon as I've notified them, or will I have to wait until Thursday, when I normally get paid?

4. Will there be some sort of extra compensation for lost wages? You know, since they can probably see that I almost always work at least until after the bar rush.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

If you let that stomach acid sit in your car until morning you will have a hard time getting that smell out. Your ratings will suffer from pax. It's an unfortunate situation but that's the business we are in and you will need to take the initiative to clean it out immediately especially if this is your bread and butter. First off I would not have ended his ride lol I would have driven home and he would of paid for my early trip home that he caused... Or I would of asked Him to clean it up.
Should've Asked for his drivers license so you could sue him in small claims for damages that uber don't cover lol


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Plenty of pictures. It sounds like you have not taken another ride which seems the right step. I have heard the amount is more in the 200/250 dollar range. Some like to clean it up themselves or go cheap and hope to pocket some difference. I think I would spend whatever it takes and a bit more to make sure it never comes back even on hot humid nights. I believe others might have been able to prove what their average pay for 3 or so hours post incident usually is for that day and time and hope to get that as well. I know in high school eons ago, and some here recently have said a vacumat a self serve car wash after pics is a prudent first step. Hopefully the next vac user Sat morning recognizes. LOL


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> ... I have heard the amount is more in the *200/250 dollar range*. Some like to clean it up themselves or go cheap and hope to pocket some difference. ...


Not on UberX. Uber Black and SUV can be compensated up to $250 for a vomit incident. Drivers have had to pay out of pocket for expenses over $100. *And if you don't use a professional detailing service to clean your car, and have a receipt to prove it, you might not get ANY $$$ AT ALL.*

The limit for UberX is $100.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Not on UberX. Uber Black and SUV can be compensated up to $250 for a vomit incident. Drivers have had to pay out of pocket for expenses over $100. *And if you don't use a professional detailing service to clean your car, and have a receipt to prove it, you might not get ANY $$$ AT ALL.*
> 
> The limit for UberX is $100.


Wow.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Not on UberX. Uber Black and SUV can be compensated up to $250 for a vomit incident. Drivers have had to pay out of pocket for expenses over $100. *And if you don't use a professional detailing service to clean your car, and have a receipt to prove it, you might not get ANY $$$ AT ALL.*
> 
> The limit for UberX is $100.


Why would one use anything but a pro detailer no matter the cost out of pocket?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> So I had my first puker tonight. I'm aware that's actually quite lucky, since I've worked the drunk shift for over a year now. Still, it's disgusting. It got on the front seat and all over the floor on the passenger side. Ended my night early to0 (around midnight, when I usually work until around 3 AM). Then the passenger got out of the car, and stood in the middle of the street, continuing to vomit, before telling me to end the ride and stumbling over to the sidewalk a few blocks away from our destination.
> 
> So I just had a few questions on the protocol, and I figured I'd ask actual Uber drivers instead of Uber, since I'm likely to get more than a copy/paste answer from you guys.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on the steps you take and how uber handles and compensate your situation.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Not on UberX. Uber Black and SUV can be compensated up to $250 for a vomit incident. Drivers have had to pay out of pocket for expenses over $100. *And if you don't use a professional detailing service to clean your car, and have a receipt to prove it, you might not get ANY $$$ AT ALL.*
> 
> The limit for UberX is $100.


I had a guy vomit out the back window on the freeway, luckily it stayed on the exterior. I went offline for about 30 minutes. Took pictures, washed the exterior at a 24hr spray wash, no receipt. The next day I received a $50 credit from Uber on my account. If $100 is the limit, I certainly got a good deal for an exterior mess and minimal off time.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> So I had my first puker tonight. I'm aware that's actually quite lucky, since I've worked the drunk shift for over a year now. Still, it's disgusting. It got on the front seat and all over the floor on the passenger side. Ended my night early to0 (around midnight, when I usually work until around 3 AM). Then the passenger got out of the car, and stood in the middle of the street, continuing to vomit, before telling me to end the ride and stumbling over to the sidewalk a few blocks away from our destination.
> 
> So I just had a few questions on the protocol, and I figured I'd ask actual Uber drivers instead of Uber, since I'm likely to get more than a copy/paste answer from you guys.
> 
> ...


You actually left the puke in your car overnight to settle in? Wow, your car is ****ed. Take pictures, contact Uber, find someone to pay to clean out your car and then consider quitting this bullshit job. Send all the pictures and receipts to Uber asap and hope for the best. BTW: If someone came up to you and said, "I'll give you $200.00 if you let me puke in your car.: Would you let them? Essentially that's what you are doing when you sign up for Uber and drive the drunks around.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> So I had my first puker tonight. I'm aware that's actually quite lucky, since I've worked the drunk shift for over a year now. Still, it's disgusting. It got on the front seat and all over the floor on the passenger side. Ended my night early to0 (around midnight, when I usually work until around 3 AM). Then the passenger got out of the car, and stood in the middle of the street, continuing to vomit, before telling me to end the ride and stumbling over to the sidewalk a few blocks away from our destination.
> 
> So I just had a few questions on the protocol, and I figured I'd ask actual Uber drivers instead of Uber, since I'm likely to get more than a copy/paste answer from you guys.
> 
> ...


My advice: If you are going to do the drunk shift, drive Lyft. They pay you $250/incident and all you have to do is send in 2 pics and a receipt. It doesn't matter how much the receipt is for. I've been reimbursed for 2 pukers, one even got most of it outside and I only had to get an $8 car wash.


----------



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You actually left the puke in your car overnight to settle in? Wow, your car is ****ed. Take pictures, contact Uber, find someone to pay to clean out your car and then consider quitting this bullshit job.


Truthfully, I did my level best to attempt to clean it up a bit, but I started to get nauseous from the attempt, and I promise, more vomit was not going to help the situation. And don't worry, I had a really good job interview the other day, and I'll know by Wednesday whether I can finally be released from purgatory.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> Truthfully, I did my level best to attempt to clean it up a bit, but I started to get nauseous from the attempt, and I promise, more vomit was not going to help the situation. And don't worry, I had a really good job interview the other day, and I'll know by Wednesday whether I can finally be released from purgatory.


I think that lingering odor in your car on the way to and from your new job everyday will be a constant reminder, lol.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> Truthfully, I did my level best to attempt to clean it up a bit, but I started to get nauseous from the attempt, and I promise, more vomit was not going to help the situation. And don't worry, I had a really good job interview the other day, and I'll know by Wednesday whether I can finally be released from purgatory.


I sincerely wish you the best on your interview. You shouldn't be subjected to this Uber nonsense. Nobody should. I quit after their last rate cut = more money lies. It's sad that puke in your car equals nothing more than Uber paying the cleaning bill. What about something for the effort?


----------



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Keep us posted on the steps you take and how uber handles and compensate your situation.


Okay, here's what's happened so far: I took my car to be detailed, snapped a picture of the receipt, attached the vomit pictures and the receipt picture to the following email, and sent it to Uber:

"Please consider this my report that the passenger on trip ID #
*b4201ba8-5d22-44bd-ba80-988734f32f92*
vomited in my car. Some got on the front seat, and a lot got on the floor of the front passenger side. The passenger was extremely drunk and spoke almost no English, and he definitely did not ask me to pull over at any point (in any language. He was silent from the time he confirmed his name until the vomiting). He simply leaned over and spewed my car with vomit. Here's hoping the smell comes out, since I have cloth seats. After he vomited all over my passenger side, he climbed out of the car and into the next lane of traffic and vomited for a couple more minutes, then communicated to me that he would like me to end the ride. I asked if he was sure, since, no matter how angry I was and am, I didn't want to be responsible for his death, and he further communicated that he would not be returning to my car. I took this to mean he was no longer my responsibility and ended the ride, and he stumbled over to the nearest sidewalk. I pulled over at the nearest gas station and snapped the attached pictures.

I have attached two pictures of the vomit and a picture of my receipt for the ensuing detailing my car needed, which totalled $119.99.

On a personal note, as my rent and phone bill are both meant to be paid tomorrow, I would very much appreciate if this was taken care of as soon as humanly possible. Immediately would be best, but I understand that the wheels of justice turn slowly...but if anything can be done to expediate this process, including if you need any additional information, please let me know so that my life and finances will not be further complicated by an overdraft fee. Especially considering his vomiting caused me to miss about three hours that I normally work and the bar-closing rush that is usually accompanied by surge pricing.

Please forgive me if this email sounds...very unpleasant. I'm sure you can understand that the night I have had, followed by the financial troubles this will cause if it's not taken care of quickly, have not put me in the best mood.

Hoping for a swift solution."

I'll report back on that when there are further developments, BUT....

The situation has now been further complicated by the fact that the puker in question thinks he left his iPhone in my car. I haven't seen it, but then, I wasn't getting too close to my vomit-splattered passenger side, and I can't check now because it's at the car wash. So it could be in my car, or it could be out on the street or the sidewalk where I left him. Hoping Uber won't be holding me responsible for it if it's not in my car. Even if it is, I have no idea how I can return it, since the guy speaks no English, and I have NO intention of going out of my way (he lives about 40 minutes from me) to help this jackass. He's called me three times in the last hour, and I pick up each time, hoping he found someone else to speak for him, but each time, it's just him going, "Iphone! Um...iPhone?"

Maybe I'm a terrible person, but I elected NOT to lump this issue in with the vomit issue in the same email. First off because I don't even know if I have the damn phone, and secondly because I don't want the process of getting me reimbursed complicated by the fact that there's a possibility that I kidnapped the drunken idiot's phone. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> Unfortunately, I really live pretty hand to mouth, and this incident is coming right at the same time my rent and phone bill are due.


That's seems to be common theme with Uber drivers, Travis likes desperate people.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, here's what's happened so far: I took my car to be detailed, snapped a picture of the receipt, attached the vomit pictures and the receipt picture to the following email, and sent it to Uber:
> 
> "Please consider this my report that the passenger on trip ID #
> *b4201ba8-5d22-44bd-ba80-988734f32f92*
> ...


Tell the drunken fool that you don't have his phone. It seems odd that he would be able to call you since has "lost" his phone but whatever.... You are too nice to be doing this Uber crap. I doubt that Uber will hold you responsible for his phone since they really don't care about anything but their investors. Good luck.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

If you don't have his phone, then you don't have it. Don't worry about it. But if you do find it, I read someplace on here of somebody who makes cash arrangements for the return of the phone, with the price depending on distance. Apparently uber backed them up on that.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

You *know nothing* about any phone- -a wise man on this forum , tells me E-Bay buys used phones all the time- 
lotsaLuck


----------



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, I do have his phone. My current plan on what to do with it is to keep answering MY phone when he calls, in the hope that he'll eventually figure out that I don't actually speak Korean. I'll bring it to the attention of Uber, if I still have the phone by then, when I've been reimbursed for the vomiting. As for how I'll return it, barring better ideas, he's welcome to come get it free of charge, or I'll bring it to him for no less than $20, both for the inconvenience and my pain and suffering from having to drive home in the cold with the windows open so I didn't choke on the smell of his puke.

In the meantime, Uber hasn't even acknowledged that they've received my email. Funny, a few months ago, I had an issue with the app not working in the middle of the night, and they were COMPLETELY on top of that. I had a reply with the solution within five minutes, and I was back online within ten. But I've been emailing them about vomit for LITERALLY twelve hours now (first to ask the exact protocol to follow, then to describe the incident specifically), and I got nothing.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Hopefully you will get paid. But if you do I would not expect it to come any other way than on a weekly payment on a Thursday.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> So I had my first puker tonight. I'm aware that's actually quite lucky, since I've worked the drunk shift for over a year now. Still, it's disgusting. It got on the front seat and all over the floor on the passenger side. Ended my night early to0 (around midnight, when I usually work until around 3 AM). Then the passenger got out of the car, and stood in the middle of the street, continuing to vomit, before telling me to end the ride and stumbling over to the sidewalk a few blocks away from our destination.
> 
> So I just had a few questions on the protocol, and I figured I'd ask actual Uber drivers instead of Uber, since I'm likely to get more than a copy/paste answer from you guys.
> 
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

Further update: after LITERALLY two dozen calls (I put my phone on mute so I could get about three hours sleep, and woke up to 14 missed calls), he got his sister to call me, and she speaks English mostly clearly. We agreed to meet up in the area I normally work tonight, and he'll be bringing enough to cover my car detailing, and I'll withdraw my complaint from Uber (not that they've acknowledged it yet), so I don't need to wait for or trust Uber to pay out, and he gets his cell phone back. Everyone's a winner...assuming the detailing really did manage to wash out the scent of vomit.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> Further update: after LITERALLY two dozen calls (I put my phone on mute so I could get about three hours sleep, and woke up to 14 missed calls), he got his sister to call me, and she speaks English mostly clearly. We agreed to meet up in the area I normally work tonight, and he'll be bringing enough to cover my car detailing, and I'll withdraw my complaint from Uber (not that they've acknowledged it yet), so I don't need to wait for or trust Uber to pay out, and he gets his cell phone back. Everyone's a winner...assuming the detailing really did manage to wash out the scent of vomit.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sorry, I won't puke in your car again.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

QuietViolence said:


> Well, I do have his phone. My current plan on what to do with it is to keep answering MY phone when he calls, in the hope that he'll eventually figure out that I don't actually speak Korean. I'll bring it to the attention of Uber, if I still have the phone by then, when I've been reimbursed for the vomiting. As for how I'll return it, barring better ideas, he's welcome to come get it free of charge, or I'll bring it to him for no less than $20, both for the inconvenience and my pain and suffering from having to drive home in the cold with the windows open so I didn't choke on the smell of his puke.
> 
> In the meantime, Uber hasn't even acknowledged that they've received my email. Funny, a few months ago, I had an issue with the app not working in the middle of the night, and they were COMPLETELY on top of that. I had a reply with the solution within five minutes, and I was back online within ten. But I've been emailing them about vomit for LITERALLY twelve hours now (first to ask the exact protocol to follow, then to describe the incident specifically), and I got nothing.


_Let him know for a fee of $119.99 you will return his phone. If not ,I'm sure there are lots of places to sell that phone you found&#8230;._


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> My advice: If you are going to do the drunk shift, drive Lyft. They pay you $250/incident and all you have to do is send in 2 pics and a receipt. It doesn't matter how much the receipt is for. I've been reimbursed for 2 pukers, one even got most of it outside and I only had to get an $8 car wash.


Is it possible to puke on the exterior of ur own car and then email for $250? lol


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

QuietViolence said:


> Further update: after LITERALLY two dozen calls (I put my phone on mute so I could get about three hours sleep, and woke up to 14 missed calls), he got his sister to call me, and she speaks English mostly clearly. We agreed to meet up in the area I normally work tonight, and he'll be bringing enough to cover my car detailing, and I'll withdraw my complaint from Uber (not that they've acknowledged it yet), so I don't need to wait for or trust Uber to pay out, and he gets his cell phone back. Everyone's a winner...assuming the detailing really did manage to wash out the scent of vomit.


If the detailer didn't get the vomit smell out: (1) ask for some money back, (2) go to Target and buy "enzyme cleaner". There are different brands but I use the Woolite enzyme cleaner. The enzymes actually eat the vomit and leave no smell. It's the same stuff used to clean up pet mess so they won't smell it and mess the same spot again.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Just to share my experience:

You will be lucky get a full reimbursement. 
You will not be compensated for lost time/income
You will likely need to pester multiple people through emails. Ask to speak with a community manager, that will yield faster and more reliable results. 

Even though money can be made at times during the drunk hours, I long ago decided it wasn't worth it. They smell is now a new part of your car. Enjoy it. Even the best detailing won't remove the smell 100% after its soaked into the seat pads and carpet padding/insulation. Also I've had far worse happen. I once had some frat guys try to pull me out and fight me over not letting five of them ride in my car. Luckily I never had an accident but they happen every night due to drunk drivers and fatigue. You are not covered by your insurance or ubers insurance for your own car. It's just too much risk for too little reward.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I've read that using dry coffee grounds soaks up the vomit and stops the smell. 

Anyone try this before?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> You guys are doing way too much. Just use the service spotless interior services. They will clean up everything and do the incident report for you. and they don't charge you till uber pays the cleaning fee so it's basically free.


I think this is the 3rd or 4th thread I've seen you mention that. Just FYI, they may not be nationwide/global and this forum is.

BTW, how are all these old puke threads getting revived all the sudden??


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> You guys are doing way too much. Just use the service spotless interior services. They will clean up everything and do the incident report for you. and they don't charge you till uber pays the cleaning fee so it's basically free.


Spotless Interior is a great service idea, I will save the number! Looks like they are only in San Francisco.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

QuietViolence said:


> So I had my first puker tonight. I'm aware that's actually quite lucky, since I've worked the drunk shift for over a year now. Still, it's disgusting. It got on the front seat and all over the floor on the passenger side. Ended my night early to0 (around midnight, when I usually work until around 3 AM). Then the passenger got out of the car, and stood in the middle of the street, continuing to vomit, before telling me to end the ride and stumbling over to the sidewalk a few blocks away from our destination.
> 
> So I just had a few questions on the protocol, and I figured I'd ask actual Uber drivers instead of Uber, since I'm likely to get more than a copy/paste answer from you guys.
> 
> ...


Well it's a little late for this advise but never work the bar crowd without an ample supply of puke bags.
If anyone seems even remotely sick give them one - I think sometimes this even has a physiological effect and helps keep things in check. And never wait to clean it up it just gets worse the longer u wait.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

itniloe said:


> Well it's a little late for this advise but never work the bar crowd without an ample supply of puke bags.
> If anyone seems even remotely sick give them one - I think sometimes this even has a physiological effect and helps keep things in check. And never wait to clean it up it just gets worse the longer u wait.


I have some bags, but if someone is really wasted they may be too out of it to even use them. I had a guy with this girlfriend last weekend in the back and he seemed okay when he got in. Then as we got going I could tell he was completely hammered. Like his head leaning into her and being barely able to give directions or sit up straight. His GF was really cool at least, but the whole 15 minute drive was tormenting because I didn't know if this guy was about to hurl at any second.

This was around 10 at night or so. On the early side for someone to be that wasted. I try to get the hell out of the bar zone by midnight.

Luckily my car's interior is black leather and the floor carpeting is black too. Worse case scenario and someone pukes it's not the end of the world. It won't leave any permanent stains, though I'd hate to have that happen regardless. I also keep a roll of paper towels in the trunk. And I'll have the pax clean as much of it as they can. I know you're supposed to leave it there and go get detailed the next day but I refuse to leave vomit sitting in my car overnight. That's just fkg ridiculous.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drivingubernlyft said:


> You guys are doing way too much. Just use the service spotless interior services. They will clean up everything and do the incident report for you. and they don't charge you till uber pays the cleaning fee so it's basically free.


Just be honest, start a sponsor account and make an honest post for once. It can go like the following.

"I work for a company called " spotless interior services" we work with Uber to ensure you are back on the road in a timely manner with a clean, fresh smelling vehicle. No money ever comes from you, we get paid directly by Uber and are authorized to get you on the road quicker than if you file with Uber. We are open late to ensure you don't miss the busiest hours and are available in (enter areas here), we hope not to have to service you soon but if it happens we are here to help."

See how much better than sounds than bumping every year old thread about puke?


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

Muki said:


> I have some bags, but if someone is really wasted they may be too out of it to even use them. I had a guy with this girlfriend last weekend in the back and he seemed okay when he got in. Then as we got going I could tell he was completely hammered. Like his head leaning into her and being barely able to give directions or sit up straight. His GF was really cool at least, but the whole 15 minute drive was tormenting because I didn't know if this guy was about to hurl at any second.
> 
> This was around 10 at night or so. On the early side for someone to be that wasted. I try to get the hell out of the bar zone by midnight.
> 
> Luckily my car's interior is black leather and the floor carpeting is black too. Worse case scenario and someone pukes it's not the end of the world. It won't leave any permanent stains, though I'd hate to have that happen regardless. I also keep a roll of paper towels in the trunk. And I'll have the pax clean as much of it as they can. I know you're supposed to leave it there and go get detailed the next day but I refuse to leave vomit sitting in my car overnight. That's just fkg ridiculous.


If someone is that far gone I cancel as politely as possible, tell them to try a taxi or something. At least taxis can charge an extra fare for it.

Unless it's something like 5x surge just not worth the hassle for me.

I usually avoid the late night bar scene myself but if it's a slow night I'll scrape the bottom of the barrel and see how it goes.

Yeah paper towels are for sure a must have item.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

And one more thing, we should start rating people down for being drunk, even if they are nice. I don't mean just a bit buzzed. I mean people who are wasted and can't even sit up straight and who look like they'll puke any second. I'm going to start giving these people 2 stars. It's not cool to get that drunk and risk puking in someone's personal vehicle. At least if you puke in a taxi, the driver gets to go home in his own puke-free car. And he gets tipped on top of that.


----------

